# Just looking to get a rough idea on what you guys would charge



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

So I got a call this morning from a landscape nursery that I do tons of business with. They want me to plow for them this winter. They normally use a small New Holland tractor to keep the 2 main entrances open, a few main small lots in front of buildings and up to some propane tanks. Ive done regular commercial parking lots before but not really anything like this. There will be no cars around and i only need to make 2 passes on the road sections. Also, i dont need to clear each entire lot to there full size. Just enough to keep things open. 
The nursery is closed for the season but they still have an office open a few days a week. Check out this map and let me know what you would charge per plow. 
The areas in red indicate plowing and the X's indicate where i can stack snow. Theres a little shoveling in front of the office but nothing major. 
Oh yeah, and its all #1 round wash stone for the whole area. I have gravel driveway accts and theyre a real ***** til they get a base and freeze.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok. So, no one has a rough idea? I thought some of the seasoned vets would chime in. I was thinking around 145$ per plow. 4" trigger. Does that sound like a ballpark figure?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

7_below;1333259 said:


> Ok. So, no one has a rough idea? I thought some of the seasoned vets would chime in. I was thinking around 145$ per plow. 4" trigger. Does that sound like a ballpark figure?


So you will charge $145 whether there is 4inches or 14inches to plow? If so, thats cheap.


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

snocrete;1333363 said:


> So you will charge $145 whether there is 4inches or 14inches to plow? If so, thats cheap.


I was thinking 4" trigger and be there before it hits no more than 6".


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

7_below;1333382 said:


> I was thinking 4" trigger and be there before it hits no more than 6".


Gotchya. Personally, I would go a bit higher on $.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

7_below;1333382 said:


> I was thinking 4" trigger and be there before it hits no more than 6".


4" Trigger....Really....


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

Matson Snow;1333462 said:


> 4" Trigger....Really....


What's wrong with that? The place isn't open to the public during the winter. I just need to keep some areas clear for the owners and emergency and propane refills. It might take me an 1Hour and 15 min I think.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

By the Look of Your Map.....Its a Little more than a few areas...4"-6" of Snow is starting to be quite a Bit of Snow...What if its a Nice Heavy Wet Snow????.....Anyway, I think the Price is a Little Low....But, i don't know what pricing is in your area or your costs,,,,


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I agree. 4-6 is starting to get up there. I was never a fan of pricing by the inch, but maybe I'll have to get creative with this agreement. The pricing around here is very competitive. Or should I say , there's a lot of uninsured lowballers. But don't get me going on that one, that's a whole different thread.


----------



## Diesel59 (Aug 20, 2010)

That seems awful low.... But then again you’re in a different market than me. Just from the pic it looks like with a 4" storm you could be there for more like 2-2.5 hours in a wet storm. At least I would bid it that way just to have a little cushion

Better to bid it for more time, than not enough....


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm doing a few driveways, I base my estimates on $400 an hour for the root pass. $33 for each 5 mins. it doesn't take long to knock out most driveways but with expenses and such, that seems reasonable.

Now I base this per storm, with a storm being less than 24 hours and less than 12 inches. More than a foot or a lingering Nor'easter and it'll get double. Sometimes I'll hit things twice depending on how much snow is falling or if I want to sleep the night versus plowing it.

I'd guess you have 40 minutes of parking lot cleaning and 20 minutes of roadway if they're wanting the snow pushed out of all the red squares.


----------



## Diesel59 (Aug 20, 2010)

fast*st;1335066 said:


> I'm doing a few driveways, I base my estimates on $400 an hour for the root pass. $33 for each 5 mins. it doesn't take long to knock out most driveways but with expenses and such, that seems reasonable.
> 
> 
> > WOW! I so wish I was in your market! That is awesome if you can get it!
> ...


----------



## fast*st (Jan 7, 2009)

> WOW! I so wish I was in your market! That is awesome if you can get it!
> 
> Around here in Delaware for an average driveway (two cars wide, two cars deep) the most someone would pay (in a 6" to 8" storm) would be about $35-$45. Takes about 10-15 mins which equates to $180 per hour. ($45*.25=$180)
> 
> Now if it was 18" or more then you could charge a little more. Like $55 or $65. Now mind you small driveways I normally do with blowers.


I have a friend up in New York, near Watertown, 1500 foot long driveway and two small parking areas, he pays $35 and that's a going rate up there, seems crazy cheap!

10-15 mins for a 18x40? sound like that texas joke, I had a truck like that too 

I can't diss the guys doing it with blowers, I'm in t-shirt, jeans, usually barefoot while the boots warm up on the passenger floor, coffee at the ready and I never get out of the cab, a little rock and roll and not faster than 12mph.


----------

